# The BEST coaches



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm going to be coached by Terry Wunderle, "The Shot Doctor", in early July, and I can't wait. His articles are published in many archery magazines. His ads claim that his students' results are over 300 national/world titles and over 400 national/world records. I believe he does both group lessons and individual, although I'm choosing the "one-on-one" lesson. I talked with a Senior Pro who was coached by him and he told me that it was the best $400 he had ever spent. His phone number is 217-482-3670.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I've heard his name before.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I tried calling terry wunderle today but didn't get an answer. I'll try again tomorrow. But does anyone know his individual rates and how long his lessons last? Also where does he live and does he do his lessons at his house? I'm also still open to other names


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Mr Wunderle has a very good reputation among competitive archers. But a few other choices are:

- Larry Wise in Pennsylvania you can google his website
- Mike Farmer in Missouri - Mike 66 on AT
- George Ryals in Georgia - GRIV on AT 

A little out-of-the-box but much closer to you is former Olympic archer Ruth Rowe. She coaches out of the Bull Run Shooting Center in Virginia. While her personal shooting experience is Olympic Recurve, she is very knowledgeable about compound shooting. One of the young compound archers at my club works with Ruth. He regularly shoots in the high 50X's.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

Curtis Beverly - he has his own training facility and he is located in Pavo Georgia. His rates are very reasonable. I know he and Jeff Hopkins have spent lots of time together. Phone number is 229 563 2160


----------



## blarchery (Nov 29, 2005)

buckshot087 said:


> I tried calling terry wunderle today but didn't get an answer. I'll try again tomorrow. But does anyone know his individual rates and how long his lessons last? Also where does he live and does he do his lessons at his house? I'm also still open to other names


I do not remember his rates but I went to him for two days. He lives in Illinois and yes the lessons were at his house. Best money I ever spent and a very nice person.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Dee Wilde would be a good one to, but he lives in Idaho.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Scott,

Did you decide on a coach?

Allen


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

aread said:


> Mr Wunderle has a very good reputation among competitive archers. But a few other choices are:
> 
> - Larry Wise in Pennsylvania you can google his website
> - Mike Farmer in Missouri - Mike 66 on AT
> ...


I had an appointment with Terry Wunderle in late June, but since I was in a hurry to get some coaching, I went to Larry Wise here in PA yesterday. I had a four hour one-on-one session with him. His cost is $120. I learned quite alot from him. He's a great guy with lots of knowledge. For the original person asking about a coach, his phone number is 717-436-9168. And as a side note....he has coached Levi Morgan...and we all know how good Levi is.


----------



## abdapt (Apr 15, 2012)

I am going to vote again for mr wise -

if you are good , you will get better form 
if you are new , you will walk away good !


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Any ideas on a coach in or near Indiana.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tagged for later


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for the information just talked to Larry wise today going on 5/29/2012 thanks


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I decided to go see Larry wise also... Best money I've spent since I started shooting. I thought I knew everything until I went to see him. He made several changes to my bow and form. I wasn't too crazy about the changes at first and had my doubts, but I gave it a chance and now Im shooting better than ever. The last two shoots I've been to I have broken my personal bests by 12 points. It's only been a month since going to see Larry and I'm already seeing major results and getting better everyday. Larry even sends me emails checking on my progress. I wish I had gone to see him a few years ago.


----------



## Robertxxx (Jun 11, 2009)

I would also recommend Larry, based on my own experience with him.


----------

